# Angel rund um Evje



## Zatto19 (14. März 2008)

Hi Leute !
Suche Angelgewässer
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (Hecht,Forelle,Lachs)in der Umgebung von 
Evje,evtl kann mir jemand infos geben.


----------



## fluefiske (14. März 2008)

*AW: Angel rund um Evje*

Hallo Zatto !
Ich bin dieses Jahr auch ca.20km östlich von Evje.Um geeignete Gewässer mit Deinen angegebenen Fischarten brauchst Du Dir keine Gedanken zu machen.

http://www.tovdalselva.no/mainDesign.asp?aid=17826&gid=8343

Gruß Erich


----------



## Zatto19 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Angel rund um Evje*

Danke für die Infos
Gruss Klaus|wavey:


----------



## Matzinger (14. März 2008)

*AW: Angel rund um Evje*

Moin Ihr Beiden,

schaut mal in meinem Profil, da könnt Ihr einen Urlaubsbericht mit allen erdenklichen Informationen sehen: Otra (Lachsstrecke), Otra (Forelle), Mandalselva und Byglandsfjord.

Ihr habt Euch eine wunderschöne Gegend ausgesucht mit einem weltklasse Fluß in der Nähe (Otra).

Solltet Ihr weitere Infos wünschen (fängige Montagen, Stellen, etc.), bitte PN mit Handynummer.



Gruß

Matzinger


----------



## Zatto19 (15. März 2008)

*AW: Angel rund um Evje*

Servus,und Gruss aus Bayern!
dein beitrag aus dem profil ist klasse!
#6PS die schale geht nach münchen,nicht sauer sein#q


----------



## Zatto19 (15. März 2008)

*AW: Angel rund um Evje*

hast du ach Infos übers hechtfischen in der region???
Danke Klaus|laola:


----------



## Matzinger (15. März 2008)

*AW: Angel rund um Evje*



Zatto19 schrieb:


> Servus,und Gruss aus Bayern!
> dein beitrag aus dem profil ist klasse!
> #6PS die schale geht nach münchen,nicht sauer sein#q



...und das zu Recht, obwohl es mir schwerfällt:v.
Alleine Euer Ribery ist eine andere Dimension, da kann unser Verräter van der Verrat nicht mithalten.
Für uns geht es um den 3. Platz, mehr nicht.

Zum Thema Evje: Wie gesagt, bei weiteren Infos bitte Handynummer.


Matzinger


----------



## bezalel (24. März 2008)

*AW: Angel rund um Evje*

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind dieses Jahr ebenfalls in der nähe von Evje im Urlaub, genauer gesagt ca. 30 KM nordöstlich in Tovdalen. 

Ich habe früher des öfteren geangelt, bin aber bestimmt kein experte. Es ginbt direkt an unserem Ferienhaus eine See/Fluß in dem es offenbar Forellen gibt. 

Würmer darf man nicht nach Norwegen mitnehmen, deshalb wollte ich mal wissen, was denn der beste Köder für Forellen ist.

Ich bin euch für jeden Tipp dankbar. 

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Matzinger (24. März 2008)

*AW: Angel rund um Evje*



bezalel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir sind dieses Jahr ebenfalls in der nähe von Evje im Urlaub, genauer gesagt ca. 30 KM nordöstlich in Tovdalen.
> 
> ...




...hab´Würmer mitgenommen

Ansonsten Spinner und Wobbler. Eventuell mal einen Streamer an der Sbirumontage solltest Du kein Fliegenfischer sein.
Und noch ein paar Infos zur Lachsstrecke:
http://www.tovdalselva.no/mainDesign.asp?aid=17826&gid=8343


----------

